# Satan Goes To Church



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 5, 2005)

One bright, beautiful Sunday morning, everyone in tiny Jonestown wakes up early and goes to their local church. Before the service starts, the townspeople sit in their pews and talk about their lives and their families. 

      Suddenly, at the altar, Satan appears!! Everyone starts screaming and running for the front entrance, trampling each other in their determined efforts to get away from Evil Incarnate. Soon, everyone is evacuated from the church except for one man, who sit calmly in his pew, seemingly oblivious to the fact that God's ultimate enemy is in his presence. This confuses Satan a bit. Satan walks up to the man and says, "Hey, don't you know who I am?" The man says, "Yep, sure do." 

      Satan says, "Well, aren't you afraid of me?" The man says, "Nope, sure ain't." 

      Satan, perturbed, says, "And why aren't you afraid of me?" The man says, "Well, I've been married to your sister for 25 years."


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2005)

:P    Sounds like something my hubby would say!


----------



## middie (Mar 5, 2005)

omg roflmao classic !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL! That was good!    The title of your post reminded me of a story I ran across yesterday, Sush. I know that you're the inquisitive type, it might interest you.  www.torontofreepress.com/2005/cover022305.htm


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 5, 2005)

Thats scary stuff Damp!    Thanks for the article!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 5, 2005)

No prob! Not something you hear about every day, that's for sure!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 6, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> :P    Sounds like something my hubby would say!




Sounds like something my hubby better not say.  LOL


----------

